# Sunglasses



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

When I was flea marketing outside in 2004-2007 I sold sunglasses in addition to our main item. I sold them for $2 a pair which was a good price for the quality. My question is....Does anyone know what Foster Grants sell for? I have a chance to get some for a good price and wonder how much I can charge to move them quickly. I already worked out a deal to set up a revolving rack right by the register in the flea market store where I have other things for sale. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


Nomad


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

Price them out @ 3x your cost- see what happens!!!!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I checked Amazon and the prices are all over the place for them new. Just make sure their the real deal. A lot of bogus stuff being sold and not just in the cities anymore. If I may ask, when you sold them for 2 bucks a pair what were you buying them for? Were you setting up your own cardboard racks or selling them loose. Are you that guy that sold me those Ambervisions, lols.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

blufford said:


> I checked Amazon and the prices are all over the place for them new. Just make sure their the real deal. A lot of bogus stuff being sold and not just in the cities anymore. If I may ask, when you sold them for 2 bucks a pair what were you buying them for? Were you setting up your own cardboard racks or selling them loose. Are you that guy that sold me those Ambervisions, lols.


I was paying anywhere from .54-.66 a pair but I would buy some $1 ones once in a while to mix in to make the selction look better. I just put the cardboard boxes (12 pairs to a box) they came in on my tables and would have one pair out of the cellophane bag and opened up so people could pick them up and try them on. I'm sure the Foster Grants are real. I've been dealing with the same guy since 2004, and he sells decent glasses for a good price. And he is close enough that the shipping is very low.

Nomad


----------



## ruesready2hmstd (Nov 4, 2010)

I like my foster grants-prices vary tho


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ruesready2hmstd said:


> I like my foster grants-prices vary tho


I have decided to sell mine for $2.50 a pair. I have a rack that holds 144 pair, so I should have a decent selection for the folks. I like dealing with this same guy, because the shipping for the 12 dozen was only $7.30. I ordered some merchandise from Ohio Wholesale last week and though they aren't as far away the shipping was over $42. I will have to admit the weight was a good bit, but that cuts into my profit a lot. Fortunately all of the stuff was allegedly on sale for 75% off, so I'll do OK.

Nomad


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

We use to sell sunglasses at flea markets on Cape Cod , Mass. and Old Orchard Beach Maine . We sold a higher quality then the other dealers ( they were NOT knock-offs or Designer ) at $ 6.00 ea. and 2 for $ 10 . We also had a good stock of Kids sunglasses , and could hardly keep them in stock at $ 3.00 two for $ 5.00 , and worked with parents that needed more . We also did very well with Polarized Fishing Glasses at $ 9.00 .
I believe the glasses cost us $ 6.00 a dz. plus shipping , but We Did NOT have the same ones as all the other dealers .
We displayed them as Nomad did 
Bob


----------

